# Internet Explorer cannot open forum!



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Dudes, I know it's not me because I checked it on two different IE computers. IE cannot open the forum. A message stating so opens on the page.

I just downloaded Mozilla to write this message!

Now I'll have an after dinner smoke.


----------



## clhuff (Feb 1, 2008)

martysax said:


> Hey Dudes, I know it's not me because I checked it on two different IE computers. IE cannot open the forum. A message stating so opens on the page.
> 
> I just downloaded Mozilla to write this message!
> 
> Now I'll have an after dinner smoke.


+1

Rebooted twice. This is sent via FireFox.

FYI,
ch


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm so glad it wasn't caused by the PC I share with my darling wife.

I have better reasons to kill her than ruining the computer with her SIMS!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm getting the same error. Using Firefox right now.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

I've noticed that I can't get the ie-spell feature while on Firefox.

How do I get it on the form like with IE?


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe Gandalfe is doing it!:twisted:


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

martysax said:


> Maybe Gandalfe is doing it!:twisted:


Harsh dude. I have to use Firefox too. Saxmanglen pinged me with the same problems to see if I could repro.


----------



## SactoPete (Jan 23, 2004)

Tested and seeing same problem here...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

martysax said:


> I've noticed that I can't get the ie-spell feature while on Firefox.
> 
> How do I get it on the form like with IE?


Firefox has an auto spell checker plug in. Not as handy as the IE spell checker IMO.

BTW,
I've notified Harri of this IE error.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Gandalfe said:


> Harsh dude.


:salute:

Seattle, we have a problem!


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like an undocumented Microsoft feature/enhancement! :shock: 

Safari works just fine. Yea iMac!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm using Firefox too. I thought I had been banned ! Just when I thought
I was in the same club as Marty. Maybe next time ! :?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm here on Firefox too. 

Thanks Gandalfe!


----------



## jrsopsax (Feb 7, 2003)

I also am having the problem with IE. I am using Opera to write this.


----------



## DonMR (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this happening with all versions of IE? I use Firefox almost exclusively, so I'm not much help, I suppose.

Don.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I was using IE 6 up to about 5pm EDT here in the states, so something must've happened after that time?


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

Probably because Firefox complies with the RFC closer than IE does - IE is evil anyway, add it to the long list of reasons to ditch it! Once you've used tabbed browsing you cant go back (Although Bill and his mates stole that idea from Mozilla in IE7)


----------



## Tom ed (Feb 3, 2003)

Not just this forum but several others would not open with IE. Everything is cool with Firefox, must be some magic Microsoft improvements to IE, don't you just love the mother company?


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

No problems at all here with either firefox 3 or safari on either mac osx or windows.

But problems with internet explorer 8 on windows xp service pack 3.
Forum loads initially, then get an error ie has detected an error.

Just saying internet explorer is of no use, what versions were you guys using and what version of windows?


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you guys installed windows desktop serach which was in the latest updates ?

I did and thats when ie 8 started getting errors with lots of sites.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

IE7 on XP SP3.......no worky tonight but worked last night.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't have a solution folks. Could be IE not playing nicely with the format of the forum (or the underlying language, PHP), or it could be a vBulletin thing. Not sure.

I don't even have a copy of IE on my laptop anymore. The only reason I have it on my desktop at my office is so that I can watch Netflix's instant viewing stuff.

Harri's been notified, and we'll keep you posted on what's going on as best as we can.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Time to get rid of IE, folks. Firefox is the way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

IE7 Pro here. I agree with MartinMusicMan. Firefox from now on.


----------



## clhuff (Feb 1, 2008)

al9672 said:


> Have you guys installed windows desktop serach which was in the latest updates ?
> 
> I did and thats when ie 8 started getting errors with lots of sites.


Kill desktop search...that's an evil being.


----------



## Tom ed (Feb 3, 2003)

From information on another forum that was affected; the problem is not completely with IE but with an update to the Site Meter program that runs at the bottom of the forum page. When their techies disabled the Site Meter program, IE could log on.


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the same error with IE this morning, problem seems to be solved now. 
Installed Firefox this morning as a work-around, didn't use it before but really like it. So for once an error turned out to be a good thing .


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Problem should be all fixed. It was, in fact, site meter. See here.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

It is always interesting to note how quickly some people jump on the "It's that evil Microsoft" bandwagon. Thanks for the update Chris.

I have used FireFox as my backup browser at home and work for years. There are things that each browser does better than the other. I find that redundance is usually a good thing and I recommend to my family, friends and customers.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Gandalfe said:


> It is always interesting to note how quickly some people jump on the "It's that evil Microsoft" bandwagon.


Nah, I was starting the _*Evil Gandalfe *_bandwagon!:twisted:

Just messing with you. I love you Jim.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

martysax said:


> Nah, I was starting the _*Evil Gandalfe *_bandwagon! :twisted: Just messing with you. I love you Jim.


Hey, I have a sense of humor. It was laying around here somewhere...


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I've noticed the last couple days that IE would work here again. Thanks for all your hard work Mr. Moderators.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Gandalfe said:


> It is always interesting to note how quickly some people jump on the "It's that evil Microsoft" bandwagon.


Well hey now, I didn't say anything about Microsoft *not* being evil either. 



Gandalfe said:


> Thanks for the update Chris.


No problemo.

BTW, are you involved with the Midori project at all? I've read a little and it sounds very interesting.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

I.e 8 seems to be working fine now.

But the forum looks better in firefox or safari


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow, I started a thread and it became a sticky!

The last time I made something sticky....I had to clean it up.


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

martysax said:


> Wow, I started a thread and it became a sticky!
> 
> The last time I made something sticky....I had to clean it up.


LOL.... 

Had the same problem here in India, day before (I mean the problem of Forum not getting opened with IE, not anything to do with the sticky stuff ...just kidding)... had to use Firefox. I guess now everything's ok here... [*SOTW Family Member - Reporting from India* :salute:]

Have a Wonderful day & keep smiling, everybody !
Warmest Regards and Love to all !
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

al9672 said:


> But the forum looks better in firefox


I strongly agree - The Forum sure looks great in Firefox and I have a feeling that it works faster too !


----------



## saxboston (Oct 21, 2008)

testing my IE


----------

